# Empty bottle. (1 Viewer)



## escorial (Feb 14, 2014)

Drink me, come on.
You know you want to.
Twist the lid and drink.
Forget all that thinking,
misery will soon vanish.

Just one full bottle.
Have I ever not delivered.
What about that taste,
sharp and  smooth,
fill you full of warmth.

What else can relieve,
today and yesterday.
Put a smile on your face,
I can do that for you.
With one twist of the lid.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 14, 2014)

Well, this is the first poem I've read that's written from the perspective of the drink. It's an interesting take, escorial. This is my favorite line:




> What else can relieve,
> today and yesterday.



That is the promise, isn't it?

I also like the title and the double play on empty. Good job.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Feb 14, 2014)

I like the drink attempting to tempt the drinker.


----------



## escorial (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks Gumby...it's kindda about addiction and how the  mind can be weak but the soul is fighting the temptation to drink.
Cheers Ilasr Maroa..no pun intende.


----------



## tinacrabapple (Feb 15, 2014)

I found this one to have a kind of dark cynism, that halts you in your tracks.  The severity of the poem can easily be lost to a silly humor, if the reader doesn't catch the underlying theme.  Enjoyed!


----------



## escorial (Feb 16, 2014)

ta..tinacrabapple I'm very comfortable with the dark cynism in my work...spot on dude.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Feb 16, 2014)

escorial said:


> ta..tinacrabapple I'm very comfortable with the dark cynism in my work...spot on dude.




Dark cynicism is a lovely thing...


----------



## escorial (Feb 16, 2014)

well said IM


----------



## Pandora (Feb 17, 2014)

"Here's my heart just add a little sauce so it doesn't taste bitter" Tom Wilson

Love me some sauce well done escorial . . . cheers


----------



## escorial (Feb 17, 2014)

ta pandora..love the quote to!


----------



## bazz cargo (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi E Man,
Knock out. Dark and humorous and sharply observed. You are a better Punk Poet Than I. 

Inspirational.
Bazz


----------



## escorial (Feb 17, 2014)

Ha.... Punk Poet..many years ago I remember listening to John Cooper Clark an thinking what a loud of crap....twenty years later an I like his stuff and recognised his voice recently on a chip advert on the t.v....not very punk that but life does that to people....thanks BC...


----------



## Mice of Men (Feb 17, 2014)

I definitely like this poem because it can be taken in many different ways. Clearly, it is about drinking, but many could take it another way. Temptations. Things like lust, sin, all kinds of stuff which makes this poem even more amazing to read. Great work! Keep it up


----------



## escorial (Feb 17, 2014)

thamks m&m....yep thats what it's about dude.


----------



## dither (Feb 18, 2014)

I've only just seen this.
Very thought-provoking,
i almost wish that i was capable of offering a counter.
I don't know why, it just effects me that way.:neutral:


----------



## escorial (Feb 18, 2014)

write it and stick it out there man.....it's the only way dither


----------



## dither (Feb 18, 2014)

Escorial,
i wouldn't know how/where to begin.
I DO love the notion though. 
Not of me doing that,
but just seeing,
a flipside,
y'know?:neutral:


----------



## Gumby (Feb 18, 2014)

I've just remembered how you once asked about people writing poems with metaphor and layers...seems like you've dipped your toes into that water, now.


----------



## escorial (Feb 18, 2014)

dither...sometimes you just gotta try.....your blog often reads like a piece of prose.

yeah Gumby I went the main library in the city today..and wrote another one....ha


----------



## Gumby (Feb 18, 2014)

You've been bitten by the bug now. There is no cure, you know...


----------



## dither (Feb 18, 2014)

Gumby said:


> You've been bitten by the bug now. There is no cure, you know...



Wanna bet?


----------



## dither (Feb 18, 2014)

Escorial,
my blogs are greatly lacking/in need of, structure.
Sometime, i see/hear/feel, want to SAY, so much, and don't know how.
It's like any other form of art,
it's a gift,
it can't be taught.
Sure one can be taught/trained/tutored, and learn to refine a flare/talent call it what you will, but there has to be that god-given something to work with, to draw upon.:neutral:

In my blogs, i say so much, and yet i say nothing, to me, they seem empty.


----------



## PiP (Feb 18, 2014)

I like this, Escorial. The bottle is indeed very persuasive!


----------



## escorial (Feb 18, 2014)

Thankyou pigletinportugal....persuasive deffo....


----------



## Ethan (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry, I'm probably the only one who didn't like this. I found it clever, but; 'if you forgive the word, ' patronising. I just didn't feel honesty here! this read like an 
'I think I'll write a piece about acoholism' piece. It (for me) had no ring of personal experience. 
SORRY!


----------



## escorial (Feb 19, 2014)

That's fine Ethan....most of my work is from personal experience it's kindda why I write.


----------

